# Wanna hear a funny thing!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

As some of you might remember, I've been sewing for a long time-like 58 years!
I got into the habit of cutting off buttons before discarding a garment.

Today, I was about to do that with two of my DH's shirts when I realized that I have enough buttons to last me forever! :rock:

Thrifty habits die hard!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I received a large cookie tin of old buttons from my grandmother. I didn't use hardly any of them and one of the other family members needed them. So I gave them to her, but if she gets rid of them I'm suppose to get them back.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've seen boxes of buttons at Goodwill too, just waiting for a good home!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

When I could hardly see out of a wagon rut, my gramma had a cookie tin full of buttons. One way that she could keep us busy was to let us string buttons on a needle and thread. I should at least cut off a couple some day when I toss something.

If you ever cut off my buttons, please wait till I stand still.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've seen boxes of buttons at Goodwill too, just waiting for a good home!


I purchased a quart sized bag of buttons at Goodwill last month. Most of them were of the novelty kind, and I figured for $2, I now have tons of cute little buttons for sewing on grandkids' clothes


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. I just said something to my wife about this the other night.. I was tossing out a lot of old pants and shirts getting ready for our move.. So my wife said she would cut off all the buttons.. so I did it for her.. but I asked her, how often do we ever sew on a new button.... We've got jars full.. Some probably an easy 100 years old even... My wife gets them at estate sales, has jars from her family, and then the ones we've cut off.... because she keeps saying she can sell some on Etsy.. so then I ask, how many others sell them there... 

I don't think I'll have to cut off any more buttons


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Clothes going to the trashbin always get their buttons, zippers and lace trims cut off and saved. I've got a box of buttons that belonged to my great-grandmother (she was a seamstress). It's gotta weigh about 9 pounds. I always threaten to put them up for sale too. Haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

When I was little and being a pest my mom would give me her button tin and let me string them up to make necklaces.  I recently found that old button tin, complete with all the buttons. Opened it up and it smelled just like I remembered...a little faint vintage smell.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I inherited my grandmother's button box. Its actually a good sized tin labled "Decker Pork Tenderloin" so the tin is probably a collectible. I bought small styrofoam wreath forms and hot glued white buttons over the wreath and then put a gold bow at the bottom. I gave one each to my mom, my aunt, my sisters and somehow forgot to keep one for myself! Grandma's button box was a fixture in all our lives so everyone was pleased to get the wreath made with grandma's buttons. 

I string the buttons cut from each garment together so I don't have to search for matching buttons. I'm with Ardi tho, I'll never live long enough to use all my buttons or fabric for that matter, but it doesn't stop me from saving buttons or buying fabric.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Buttons are how I taught my sons colors and to count. Every time we had a rainy or snowy day we'd get out the button can (from MY grandma too!) and sort by colors and then count the groups etc. A fun way to learn.


----------

